# http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/



## Quagmire (Aug 24, 2005)

My Experience:

Purchased 10 "Early Misty" seeds from this website, all 10 seeds germinated and 6 females are currently on the 4th week of flowering cycle in my hydro system.

Seeds arrived within 5 days of purchase ( I am in the UK )  ( quite like that, on first inspection i though I had been ripped off because I couldn't find them  

Included were 10 more seeds of unknown variety as part of a free offer. My first time grow so we will have to wait and see how it all eventually turns out.

~Quag


----------



## Godmaster (Feb 7, 2006)

o tight thanks im ordering some right now


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

> in the "Giant Purple Dinosaur"


 .
I know the seedbanks don't want this info posted dude. It lets customs know what to look for. IMHO.

Thanks for the info about quality though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2006)

Mutt hit the nail right on the head. the last thing you want to do is give away a companys stealth shipping.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

THANKS HICK  . thats cool. "giant purple dinosaur" hahahahaha (damn, I keep forgetting about the bad post button, sorry dude, never have to use it.)


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2006)

hee hee..actually stone' I think the "bad post" button goes directly to marp's mailbox, bypassing me. A simple pm to me will prolly get it to me quicker.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee..actually stone' I think the "bad post" button goes directly to marp's mailbox, bypassing me. A simple pm to me will prolly get it to me quicker.


Hell of an edit, Hick. Hahahahaha. I kept lookin for the fuckin critter. "What the hell are they talkin about?"

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Hick, I just squezzed my kids barney doll for 2 hours waiting for some white widow seeds to come out of his ass. Not a flippin seed came out. What a disappointment. hahaha


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont trust amerterdamseedbank, to many know about it and im sure its the first site on the dea list


----------

